

Ask HN: How to find first good client? - slimetree

I can generally [figure out how to] do anything related to web development and design compelling web interfaces. I can convince people of this and figure out how they can derive value from it. I&#x27;ve been taking jobs off oDesk and would love better clients for obvious reasons. I&#x27;ve read the stuff by &#x27;patio11 and &#x27;tptacek about finding better clients and charging more and like the idea. Where do I find my first such client?<p>How does this work on a transactional level? Where are these fabled clients? How do I get in contact with them? What&#x27;s step 1 of the social protocol through which I broadcast &quot;you have problems, I can solve them and you should possibly pay me to do so?&quot;<p>I hear most consultants find their first clients from previous connections, but I&#x27;m a 19yo college dropout who&#x27;s freelanced his whole short career.
======
zaroth
Can you start by listing what you've tried so far? There are innumerable
strategies and opportunities for inbound marketing today.

Your site, for example, is not going to work to attract clients, but I assume
you know that? If not, you need to start by reading some top ranked books on
Amazon for marketing in general and inbound marketing in particular.

Prospective clients will find out about you because they saw your ___________?
The most important thing a prospective clients will need to determine before
they can consider hiring you is _________?

~~~
slimetree
I've just been using oDesk. I get referrals from these, but bad clients
generally aren't friends with good clients.

Last year I did a cute thing on HN where I offered to build prototypes for
$2,345. That was much better, but I can't consistently rely on stunts like
that.

Re: my site, I have a private portfolio page I show clients I'm trying to
court. My reasoning is that people who hire by googling e.g. "web developer"
probably aren't good clients.

